# Latest Cholla & Zoey Pictures



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pictures from our latest cuddle time. Couldn't help myself, just had to share. 

Zoey








Her expressions crack me up.









And Cholla, our cuddle bug.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both gorgeous and such cute expressions. Where's the pictures of your third hedgehog, you know, the big one. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, they both look so well loved!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Look at those poses! They're not camera shy at all...


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet pictures as always! I love how you get so close to them with the camera!  And yes, I'd like to see pictures of that weird looking third hedgehog as well :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They both are super cute!  Now for the big weird looking hedgie pics please :lol:


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Cute! Is the big hedgehog behaving? (You know, THE hedgehog?)


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cute indeed. I love the very first photo, so comfy looking.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Those are so sweet! Now I need to go and cuddle my little hedgie...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh no, I see that we have created a monster. A hedgie monster that is! :lol: You guys are too funny! I'll see what we can do...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I loved the pics they are gorgeous hedgies and the poses are too cute


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. Zoey's expressions are great, I love that picture where she's got her mouth hanging open as if to say 'Where'd the mealworm go?!'


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wonderful, just wonderful! I might need to steal that second picture for my backgroound, if that's okay! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Wonderful, just wonderful! I might need to steal that second picture for my backgroound, if that's okay! :mrgreen:


Steal away girlfriend!!

My pictures are your pictures.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

love the pictures!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

PJM said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful, just wonderful! I might need to steal that second picture for my backgroound, if that's okay! :mrgreen:
> ...


 :lol: Thanks PJ!


----------

